# Oilite Bearings, Ipwich



## UrbanX (May 22, 2012)

We decided to tag this one onto an epic day around Suffolk, shooting places like Rougham Hall and Ipswich County Court. Visited with Priority 7 and Covert Urbex. As I work long hours I missed on posting those two, but P7 graciously held off to let me post this one! 

_"Oilite Bearings had manufactured self-lubricating bearings and sintered components for more than 70 years. For many years it was part of Manganese Bronze Holdings, best known for making London's iconic black taxi cabs. In 2003 the components division was sold to BSA Holdings, which went into administration in 2006, and Oilite Bearings became a stand-alone company after a management buyout. Placed into administration 2008 its assets were purchased by its competitor Bowman International from the administrators"_

So it turns out demo has started on site, so we were a bit late. But that said if we had come in a couple of weeks it will just be a field. 

So in we went and picked out way through the heavy demolition equipment to find endless large stripped warehouses like this: 






Dispenser:










Almost accidentally we popped into the site next door which was also derelict, it seemed to be a paint, and oven shop? 





Workshop:





Staff Appraisal:





Vintage Iron:










Safe innit:





Unfortunately there was lots evidence of drug use and junkies living on site. I hate it it. It’s so sad, and such a hazard. 











Another room full of used needles: 





40 year old graffiti: 





So I headed to my natural habitat: The roof. 






Cheers for looking.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 22, 2012)

...and a random iron on the stairs


----------



## Priority 7 (May 22, 2012)

Capped off a fine days exploring mate some lovely shots there too....here are my meagre efforts :



















































Almost forgot cheers for driving UX


----------



## UrbanX (May 22, 2012)

Nice one. Didn't see the seal / stamp thing. Lol how similar our iron shots are. Love how vertical the line is in the motorbike poster / toilet pic too! 
Ace day out!


----------



## Priority 7 (May 22, 2012)

Seal shot was my fav of my lot....so many of yours to choose from


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 22, 2012)

Looking at those needles makes my toes curl... Not really needle-phobic, just the thought of the biohazard they pose!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 22, 2012)

Great pics both!

Don't think I've seen so many used needles before...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 23, 2012)

Brings it home when one sees that quantity of needles! watch your fingers & toes folks.great photos.


----------



## TeeJF (May 23, 2012)

What's with all the syringes? That's not just junkies surely? Nice pix boys.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> What's with all the syringes? That's not just junkies surely? Nice pix boys.


 Well I know the process for their bearings involved injection molding


----------



## KingRat (May 23, 2012)

Tidy !! Some gritty images there fellas, nice work.


----------



## UrbanX (May 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> What's with all the syringes? That's not just junkies surely? Nice pix boys.



Yeah, fraid so. There were sharps disposal boxes (unused) as well as Diazipam packets. You can also just see in both my needle pics small disposable 'spoons' since blackened on the underside. They were concentrated in 2 rooms which had old clothing in, and smelt strongly of human feaces. Sad.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 23, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Yeah, fraid so. There were sharps disposal boxes (unused) as well as Diazipam packets. You can also just see in both my needle pics small disposable 'spoons' since blackened on the underside. They were concentrated in 2 rooms which had old clothing in, and smelt strongly of human feaces. Sad.



Awwwwwwww X!! Dude... where's the lab? Don't tell me the Lab's been dem'oed


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 23, 2012)

Another Brillant Find UrbanX Really love the old iron shot thank you


----------



## JHML1 (May 24, 2012)

worked there for two weeks in the 70's...most tedious job ever invented by mankind! But a job none-the-less!


----------



## PaulPowers (May 25, 2012)

That's a lot of needles 

Brill pics as always


----------



## the kwan (May 25, 2012)

Two really nice sets of pictures, this is what UE is all about for me..old documents, graffiti, artifacts and history albeit sad..perfect


----------



## TeeJF (May 25, 2012)

So they're injecting H and Valium, interesting combination! Bit one way if you get the dose wrong though, maybe the smell of poo wasn't poo after all, maybe it was dead junkie. On second thoughts, they're kind of hard to miss and I didn't spot any on your photos!

Martyn, you're going to hell for that bad gag!!!


----------

